# tt may 5.



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Day 4 of post op. Swallowing is getting better. I have gone all day with no meds so I have been sore all day. Trying to ealk around. Checked the mail... and searching why would my surgeon send my pathology off for another opinion when he was just praising his team for getting results in 2 days. To make matters worse I keeping thinking og the large 1 1/2 inch nodule on rt side that wasnt there on my last scan in jan.how does that happen. And he said the left nodule ws really big.And my surgeon sent me hm with no thyroud meds. I think I will push for the armour thyroid. Check up and gets results on monday. Ughhh.i think I will call them tmrw.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My advice?

Just hang out for a bit and don't get too ahead of yourself on the replacement meds. If they are sending the specimen out for second opinion and they didn't start you on hormone replacement, there's a good chance they are thinking thyroid cancer and possible RAI.

While Armour is a great drug, it does have thyroglobulin in it and some people don't process it entirely, making monitoring thyroid cancer difficult (but certainly not impossible). So, if it makes sense for you as an individual, then I advise the keep it simple philosophy and start out with a t4 med first.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you. I guess you may have seen my other post. I did get my diagnosis today. Just trying to take this all in. Going from never taking any meds and being healthy to diagnosed with eosinophilic autoimmune disease..having thyroid removed and cancer. All in a short amount of time. More to come next wk


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jacki,

Take some Motrin - it will help with pain and swelling. I took 600mg a day for a few days post op.

Keep ice on your neck with feels good and helps with the pain and more importantly swelling.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you. I stopped taking the percocet yesterday as I just took it before I went to bed anyway. I've been icing a few times a day as its still staying swollen. And it is very difficult not to do anything but my daughter keeps an eye on me. Dr. said no lifting over 5 lbs so I am trying hard to stay under that limit. Eating is much better today, but still taking small bites.

When do you think its ok to take short walks? Right now when I walk short distances, my throat tightens up and get shooting pains. I know its just muscles/nerves... I know I definitely need to do something especially to get my mind off of my new prognosis of follicular carcinoma.. who knows whats in store for me later.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I started walking the day after my surgery, so I think it's plenty safe as long as you feel like you can breathe etc.


----------

